# Badinerie



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

This is likely may favorite music from Bach; melodic and quite yet powerful altogether; is there anything similar from Bach I may not know and will like? If that's the case, please share with me!

And here is the piece by a very talented British trumpeter:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Menuet and Badienrie for flute and piano:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Badinerie for organ by a young talent:


----------

